# Inspecting bees (sort of...)



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

He turned it over in Montana.

http://www.montanasnewsstation.com/Global/story.asp?S=7095230


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Would certainly make a nice advertisement for the straps used....


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

That's the second one this year...............that we know of; mentioned here on Beesource. The driver wasn't so lucky in the first one. Maybe there is something about beehives or the way they are stacked that contributes to this.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oldbee said:


> That's the second one this year...............that we know of; mentioned here on Beesource. The driver wasn't so lucky in the first one. Maybe there is something about beehives or the way they are stacked that contributes to this.


If you think about the hundreds, if not thousands, of semi loads of bees that don't tip over you might think otherwise. In otherwords I don't think that the load has anything to do with the truck tipping over. I've seen plenty of other loads that this has happened to. One on the 395 BY-Pass around Richmond, VA in which the driver supposidely had a heart attack and another on Interstate 95 in which the driver fell asleep.

The load of bees that fell over on I-95 in New Jersey a couple of years ago occured on a bad curve that was later noted for being a spot where many semis fall over. Even w/ warnings truckers can misjudge the road and the road conditions. Oops.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

heres some video of people getting stung
http://www.montanasnewsstation.com/... flips on I-94; Bees escape&vt1=v&at1=Station


----------

